# Happy 1st Birthday, Apple!



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Of course we don't actually know her real birthday since she's a feral rescue, but this is her guesstimated birthday!

This first night I met and fell in love with Apple. Here she is snuggling with Pedro's twin brother now known as Sherlock









She hangs out with my gargoyle all the time. 









Nervous little Apple!









I call this picture her National Geographic pose









Kitty in a box!









Kitty in a bigger box! 









Apple and her boyfriend Ryan Seacrest (seriously I don't like American Idol, but she forces me to watch it so she can see him!)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! :love2 Happy birthday Apple! arty

:bday


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very sweet, you need to photoshop her eyes into the gargoyles..


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the gargoyle pic.....
Happy Birthday!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!! She is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Apple  Rocky turns 1 on August 22nd! I can't believe how quickly these little guys grow up. I love her markings and her coloring is beautiful


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Apple! I still have 10 months till mine turn 1


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Wow she is so pretty! Now she is a definate "torbico".. such unique coloring and markings, love it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So Apple has a thing for Ryan Seacrest? _Interesting._

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks all! Yup she's my tiny, dainty 7lb kitty who very much things she's a BIG CAT.  She's also a bit of a wild kitty. lol

As for Ryan Seacrest, yup the pic there is from New Year's Eve when she discovered him. Note the little paw reaching for him! It was so ridiculous. She would leave the TV when anyone else was on and RUN for him. Then I noticed she would do that for American Idol commercials and since I would do anything for my furbabies I now suffer through American Idol so she can get her boyfriend fix. lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Happy Birthday Apple!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy birthday! I love her coloring!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I hope you got a middle-sized box to play in


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

She's a beautiful little minx for sure! Happy Birthday Apple xx


----------



## RachelMC (Jun 30, 2011)

She's adorable! Love the tv picture.


----------



## RachelMC (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, and Happy Birthday to her!


----------

